# how do you cover



## eatmonksus (Mar 6, 2009)

up marijuana smells in clothes and rooms. i either have a keen sense of smell, or nothing will cover this smell


----------



## stove (Mar 6, 2009)

try washing the clothes? Or venting the room?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 6, 2009)

put it in a zip lock back roll it up fill another one with baking powder, and put the rolled up weed in that and make sure all the air is out and seal it up. then spray air freshner and wash whatever it was around it shouldn't smell it worked for me.


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 6, 2009)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> put it in a zip lock back roll it up fill another one with baking powder, and put the rolled up weed in that and make sure all the air is out and seal it up. then spray air freshner and wash whatever it was around it shouldn't smell it worked for me.



problem resolved. thans a bunch.


----------



## Speedy (Mar 6, 2009)

That seems like alot of work just to smoke weed. If I had to do that I would just quit smokin. To each their own though.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 6, 2009)

To absorb/eliminate smoke going around a room and into clothes, carpet, etc. (I read this recently):
Get a replacement filter for a painter's mask - the one in a lil' plastic covering, with just a hole to attach to the breathers of the mask.
Save a cardboard tube from the middle of a toilet-paper roll.
Use a hot-glue gun to attach the tube to the roll.
After your pipe/bong hit, exhale into the tube.
Smoke is supposedly contained and doesn't drift around to smell up the area.

Also just found this: How to Make a Homemade Smoke Filter - wikiHow


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 6, 2009)

Speedy said:


> That seems like alot of work just to smoke weed. If I had to do that I would just quit smokin. To each their own though.



when your carrying an oz and a half, its worth it.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

smoke outside 

( lol i am stupid)


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

buy some fucking fabreeze.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 8, 2009)

I normally just walk in to tacobell for 10 mins, then come out smelling like tacos.

(meant as a joke, if you have dry humor lol)

I normally find a stronger smell to cover myself with if i dont wanna smell like weed


----------



## NickCofphee (Mar 8, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> To absorb/eliminate smoke going around a room and into clothes, carpet, etc. (I read this recently):
> Get a replacement filter for a painter's mask - the one in a lil' plastic covering, with just a hole to attach to the breathers of the mask.
> Save a cardboard tube from the middle of a toilet-paper roll.
> Use a hot-glue gun to attach the tube to the roll.
> ...



Another way (probably easier to find) is to take a paper towel roll, stuff it with three or four dryer sheets. Then rubberband the end of it with another dryer sheet. Also, just barely tap the weed when you hit it.

Or...SMOKE OUTSIDE! Damn, 10 minutes and a bite to eat and you don't smell anymore.


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 8, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Just replace weed with beer.



i'm not 21, and surprizingly, it's easier and cheaper to get weed.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 8, 2009)

ahahah i wish i could say the same


----------

